# hddvd bluray



## wormser (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been reading about bluray and hddvd's.  I was also considering buying a dvd burner.  Whats everyone's opinion on buying a dvd burner vs. waiting for the new technology?


----------



## Ace1627 (Oct 24, 2004)

They are cheap now. Do what you can afford to pay and afford to wait. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 24, 2004)

wormser said:
			
		

> I've been reading about bluray and hddvd's.  I was also considering buying a dvd burner.  Whats everyone's opinion on buying a dvd burner vs. waiting for the new technology?



You dont have to wait for newer technology because newer technology comes out all day (Not necessaraly DVD Burners) When your burner gets too old like 4-5 YRS old then you should only then consider buying a later one  If you keep your DVD burner in good nic....u shouldn't have to worry about changing it for a while


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

Geta  DVD burner now  BluRay is (a) overrrated and (b) will cost any four of the following: two arms, two legs, two ears, two eyeballs


----------

